# Free older Mini-Rex. [Southwest Massachusetts]



## Nucloid93 (Mar 11, 2016)

We have an older mini-rex rabbit. I believe it's 7 years old. We no longer have time to take care of the rabbit. The rabbit is not fixed. It has been kept in a cage for its' whole life. It was an easter gift and never received much attention other than getting his nails trimmed, given food, given water, or having his cage cleaned.




*Name:* Willy
*Coat:* White with black spots.
*Traits:* 
Willy is quite skittish.
Likes to keep his cage organized.

*My email:*

[email protected]

*Pictures:* (imgur album)

http://imgur.com/a/3TgBA


----------



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 18, 2016)

Rabbits are not gifts they need to be cared for and have exercise outside the cage. I would say if someone can't take him or her than i would suggust finding the closet ASPCA/No-kill shelter . Where are you located? .


----------



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 18, 2016)

I can help with finding the rabbit a home because i feel so bad it has been kept in its cage .


----------



## Hopalongwithme (Mar 18, 2016)

Do you still have the rabbit?


----------



## Nucloid93 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hopalongwithme said:


> Do you still have the rabbit?



No, we were able to find a new home & better home for the rabbit.


----------

